# Was ist Ihnen bei Spielen am wichtigsten?



## Administrator (6. August 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. August 2008)

Ich habe mal "Story" gewählt. Steht bei mir ganz knapp vor Atmosphäre. Wobei Atmosphäre für mich im Grunde der Gesamteindruck eines Spiels ist, der aus Story, Grafik, Sound, Spielbarkeit etc. entsteht. Wenn einer von den Punkten nicht zum Rest passt, dann leidet die gesamte Atmosphäre. Eine düstere Story, unheimliche Sounds und bunte Grafik passen z. B. nicht zusammen. Genausowenig würde ich ein Spiel im dunklen Max Payne Look spielen wollen, in dem ich Teletubbies mit einem Schmetterlingsnetz fangen muss.

Der Gesamteindruck ist wichtig. Und wenn es eine gute Story gibt und um diese Story ein gutes, passendes Spiel programmiert wird, dann ist das für mich ideal.


----------



## TheChicky (6. August 2008)

Was versteht die PCgames unter Originalität in Spielen? 

Einzigartigkeit? Oder Ideenreichtum? Oder Innovation? Drei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, mit völlig unterschiedlicher Bedeutung...


----------



## Night-Stalker (7. August 2008)

TheChicky am 06.08.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Was versteht die PCgames unter Originalität in Spielen?
> 
> Einzigartigkeit? Oder Ideenreichtum? Oder Innovation? Drei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge, mit völlig unterschiedlicher Bedeutung...



Möglicherweise eine Verbindung aus diesen 3 Elementen und vielleicht noch einer Handvoll mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2008)

spass?


----------



## Vordack (7. August 2008)

Bonkic am 07.08.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> spass?



Hehe, die wichtigste Wertung der PCG und sie taucht im Poll nicht auf^^

Aber Spaß wird ja durch eine Kombination der anderen, im Poll angegeben Faktoren erreicht und manche erlangen ihren "Spass" durch Story, andere durch Grafik und andere wiederrum durch Atmosphäre.

Ich schätze mal sie wollen daß Du schreibst durch was du deinen Spielspaß primär erlangst (und Kombimöglichkeiten gibts nicht^^)

Deswegen habe ich für Atmo gestimmt, denn Sie wird für mich durch ne gute Story, durch ansehliche Grafik und gute Sounduntermalung erreicht.

Ach ja, BUGFREIHEIT fehlt im Poll


----------



## HomerJay01 (8. August 2008)

ich hab verzweifelt nach sowas wie gameplay oder spielmechanik gesucht.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. August 2008)

HomerJay01 am 08.08.2008 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab verzweifelt nach sowas wie gameplay oder spielmechanik gesucht.


Dito. Gameplay ist für mich das Kriterium Nummer 1 bei einem Spiel, denn daraus ergibt sich der Spielspass. Gameplay ist mir wichtiger als Story, Zugänglichkeit, Atmosphäre, Originalität, Mehrspieler-Teil, lange Spieldauer, Grafik oder Sound ... aber es steht ja leider nicht zur Auswahl. 

SSA


----------



## Lordghost (9. August 2008)

*Blub*



			
				HomerJay01 am 08.08.2008 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab verzweifelt nach sowas wie gameplay oder spielmechanik gesucht.



ihr wisst was gameplay beinhaltet? naja ^^

[x] Mehrspieler-Teil
5.41%

HALLO?!
is klar warum kaum MP spiele rauskommen, geschweigen denn mit koop...

Blub


----------



## olstyle (9. August 2008)

Ich hab mal *Story* gewählt da ich danach in erster Linie ausschau halte und dafür auch ein paar Gameplayschwächen in Kauf nehme, aber gravierend dürfen sie natürlich auch nicht sein.

Eine Story muss ausserdem, egal wie gut sie an sich ist, transportiert werden und dafür braucht es wiederum eine stimmige *Grafik*(nicht zu verwechseln mit _realistisch_ oder _beeindruckend_) welche zusammen mit der Soundkulisse für eine packende *Atmosphäre* sorgt.
Das könnte man mit den anderen Punkten so weiter verknüpfen...

Einzig auf einen Multiplayerpart kann ich wirklich 100%ig verzichten.


----------



## Bonkic (10. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 09.08.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Mehrspieler-Teil
> 5.41%
> 
> HALLO?!
> is klar warum kaum MP spiele rauskommen, geschweigen denn mit koop...



es kommen kaum mp-spiele raus?
hab ich jetzt den ironischen unterton verpasst, oder meinst du das ernst?  :-o 

dieses egebnis finde ich aber in der tat auch interessant.
immer mehr spiele legen den fokus auf mp, trotzdem scheint das -zumindest hier- nur eine minderheit zu interessieren.
seltsam.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*

[x] Atmosphäre.
Atmosphäre kommt für mich nur auf, wenn auch die Faktoren "Story" und „Originalität“ gegeben sind. Ergo greifen die Punkte bei mir ineinander und sind essentiell. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das Gameplay ein zu vernachlässigender Aspekt ist, wenn denn eine gewisse Atmosphäre vorhanden ist. Das Gameplay von z.B. Max Payne ist imho repetiv und nach dem zweiten Level als „gewöhnlich“ zu katalogisieren. Dank der Atmosphäre, die durch Story und originelle Ideen entsteht (Drogensequenzen, die damals neuartige Bullet-Time), ist das Spiel in meinen Augen aber bis heute eindeutige Referenz im Actionsegment. 

Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum ich Crysis inhaltlich so enttäuschend fand. Keine Originalität, keine vernünftige Story, keine aufkeimende Atmosphäre. Das in meinen Augen aufgesetzt wirkende Gameplay machte das unbefriedigende Spielerlebnis dann wahrlich „perfekt“. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Neawoulf (10. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Atmosphäre.
> Atmosphäre kommt für mich nur auf, wenn auch die Faktoren "Story" und „Originalität“ gegeben sind. Ergo greifen die Punkte bei mir ineinander und sind essentiell. *Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das Gameplay ein zu vernachlässigender Aspekt ist, wenn denn eine gewisse Atmosphäre vorhanden ist.* Das Gameplay von z.B. Max Payne ist imho repetiv und nach dem zweiten Level als „gewöhnlich“ zu katalogisieren. Dank der Atmosphäre, die durch Story und originelle Ideen entsteht (Drogensequenzen, die damals neuartige Bullet-Time), ist das Spiel in meinen Augen aber bis heute eindeutige Referenz im Actionsegment.
> 
> Das ist auch ein Grund dafür, warum ich Crysis inhaltlich so enttäuschend fand. Keine Originalität, keine vernünftige Story, keine aufkeimende Atmosphäre. Das in meinen Augen aufgesetzt wirkende Gameplay machte das unbefriedigende Spielerlebnis dann wahrlich „perfekt“.
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso ... für mich ist da Gothic 1 das beste Beispiel. Atmosphärisch her unübertroffen, auch die Story ist super ... in die Steuerung muss man sich dagegen erstmal einarbeiten und ist an vielen Punkten alles andere als perfekt. Dennoch eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.

Weiteres Beispiel: Final Fantasy VIII ... ich hasse diese rundenbasierten Kämpfe (nicht generell, aber in der Form, wie sie in den Final Fantasy Spielen vorkommen), habe nie wirklich durch das Fähigkeitensystem durchgeblickt ... aber durch die Story, die Zwischensequenzen, die Musik und vor allem durch die Charaktere (Squall, Laguna, Rinoa  und Raine) ist es eines meiner absoluten Lieblingsspiele geworden. Da kann kaum ein anderes Spiel (auch kein anderes Final Fantasy) mithalten.


----------



## crackajack (21. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*

[x] Atmosphäre



			
				Neawoulf am 06.08.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei Atmosphäre für mich im Grunde der Gesamteindruck eines Spiels ist, der aus Story, Grafik, Sound, Spielbarkeit etc. entsteht. Wenn einer von den Punkten nicht zum Rest passt, dann leidet die gesamte Atmosphäre.


dito



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.08.2008 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass das Gameplay ein zu vernachlässigender Aspekt ist, wenn denn eine gewisse Atmosphäre vorhanden ist.


dito


----------



## AMDSpider (21. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*

Atmosphäre / Stimmung, US-Uncutversion (alles andere fliegt in den Müllkübel), und Sound. 
Oh ich sehe gerade das zweite stand nicht im Quickpoll, ist aber ein sehr gameplayrelevanter Punkt!
Spiele, bei denen die Atmosphäre und Stimmung passt, sind sogar heute noch genial zum spielen (Aliens vs. Predator 2, Fahrenheit, Unreal II usw.), während Grafikblender mangels Spieltiefe und Gameflow oft nur einmal durchgespielt werden, aber dann eigentlich nicht mehr (siehe Crysis). Schliesslich will man als Spieler unterhalten werden wie mit einem Film, und Spannung und Spieltiefe haben.


----------



## N8Mensch (21. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 09.08.2008 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Mehrspieler-Teil
> 5.41%
> 
> HALLO?!
> ...


Multiplayer ist auch mir am wichtigsten. Koop-Modus ist etwas rar gesät, das stimme ich dir zu.
Aber über die Anzahl guter MP-Spiele + Mods kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Sind so viele, ich weiß manchmal gar nicht, welches ich zuerst spielen soll   .

Aber du meinst wahrscheinlich reine MP-Spiele....da hast du auch recht, mir fallen jetzt spontan keine fünf vernünftigen Spiele ein. 
Das Packet SP-Modus + Multiplayermodus trifft wohl eher den mainstream.
Obwohl z.B.: Battlefield sehr erfolgreich ist ^^ . Wie ist das eigentlich: Wird Geld über die kostenpflichtigen ranked Server an EA/ Dice abgeführt?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (22. August 2008)

selbstverständlich ist...

[X] Atmosphäre

...das wichtigste, weil:



			
				Neawoulf am 06.08.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Wobei Atmosphäre für mich im Grunde der Gesamteindruck eines Spiels ist, der aus Story, Grafik, Sound, Spielbarkeit etc. entsteht. Wenn einer von den Punkten nicht zum Rest passt, dann leidet die gesamte Atmosphäre.



Das ist wie bei guten Filmen. Am wichtigsten ist da die Glaubhaftigkeit, d.h. dass man in das Geschehen "eintauchen" kann. Bei Spielen wird diese Glaubhaftigkeit bei mir z.B. hauptsächlich durch gute Graphik erreicht, welche durch den Sound passend untermalt sein sollte, dann kommt erst die Story. Bspw. fand ich SystemShock 2 einfach klasse, das hatte eine spitzenmäßige Atmosphäre, obwohl die Story etwas dünn geraten war.



			
				Neawoulf am 06.08.2008 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Eine düstere Story, unheimliche Sounds und bunte Grafik passen z. B. nicht zusammen. (...)



Aus diesem Grund spricht mich Bioshock auch nicht die Bohne an, viel zu bunter Comic-Look - dass die Farben blasser gemacht und das ganze etwas abgedunkelt wurde, nutzt da auch nichts mehr.

Ich denke mal "Story" hat bei dieser Abstimmung den zweiten Platz nur wegen Crysis erhalten, weil da so ein gewaltiges Raunen durch die Menge schwabbte wegen magerer Story usw. Obwohl, ich fand die Story von Crysis gelungen, zwar Kurzgeschichte mäßig am Ende abgehackt, aber trotzdem eine üppige Story. Wer natürlich einen Roman nach dem anderen verschlingt, für den ist eine Kurzgeschichte evtl. enttäuschend.

Fazit: am wichtigsten ist die Atmosphäre, da darf die Story ruhig kleinere Mängel beinhalten.


----------



## memphis76 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Blub*

Für mich insgesamt ein Gemisch aus Story / Atmosphäre und lange Spieldauer.

Auf die Grafik / Sound kommt es für mich viel weniger an ... Grafik - sieht man daran, dass ich WoW spiele


----------



## v1rtu4l1ty (22. August 2008)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass es auf das Genre ankommt, welches Kriterium wichtiger ist als das Andere. /ironie off

Was will ich mit Story in MP-Shootern wie Battlefield? Was will ich mit einem MP-Teil in Spielen wie Baldur's Gate (ne, mir hat der MP da nicht gefallen, mit Mitspielern ziehen sich RPG's die nicht nach dem Vorbild von Mr. Diablo designt sind einfach nur ätzend in die Länge)? Was will ich mit Grafik in Sid's Civ?

(Die Auswahl hätte bei der Frage "Was ist ihnen _beim_ Spielen am wichtigsten?" Sinn ergeben, nicht aber wenn es "[...] _bei_ Spielen [...]" heißt.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt:
[X] Gameplay


----------



## Succer (28. August 2008)

Mal wieder ein Poll, wo ich gerne 3-4 Stimmen gehabt hätte...


----------



## toix (1. September 2008)

orginalität natürlich!
was wären gta, gothic, mafia, call of duty, prince of persia usw. ohne ihre orginalität?


----------



## DeVan90 (3. September 2008)

Atmosphäre, was denn sonst


----------



## terminatorbeast (4. September 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 24.08.2008 00:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schon mehrfach gesagt:
> [X] Gameplay



gameplay ist eine rein physische sache - wie sich die steuerung anfuelt, wie der mouselook ist oder ob der character zu hoch oder zu niedrig springt und so.



-----------

ich finde das wichtigste ist ATHMOSPHAERE - bestes beispiel - GTA SAN ANDREAS - ich habe das spiel erst vor einem halben jahr zum ersten mal gespielt, zuerst wollte ich das wegen der veralteten pixeligen grafik wieder deinstallieren, aber dann ueberkam mich die ATHMOSPHAERE, die ist brilliant!


----------

